# Unloading a modern muzzleloader????



## coachT (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm sure this will sound like a stupid question to some of you, but I want to err on the side of safety. I ordered a CVA optima v2 and have several questions.  

1) I will be traveling to the Midwest for a muzzleloader hunt and need to know if it's safe or even possible to unload the gun by removing the breech plug and pushing the load out of the plug opening. 

2) If I go with loose powder, do I need to make any changes to the ML?  It just seems more practical to use loose powder because you can tweak your charge versus pellets. 

3) What bullet weight and type do you guys prefer for hopefully that "shot of a lifetime" on a big bodied Midwest whitetail?

Any other suggestions are appreciated. I plan to try and take a deer or two or pig with it before I travel. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 27, 2015)

My typical manner of unloading my CVA is removing the breechplug just as you have mentioned, actually.


----------



## rbureau (Nov 27, 2015)

model88_308 said:


> My typical manner of unloading my CVA is removing the breechplug just as you have mentioned, actually.




I have a CVA Accura and that's the way I unload mine...White Hots slide right out after removing the breech plug and I push the 250 gr Powerbelt Aerolite out.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2015)

I unload my ML by pointing it in a safe direction and pulling the trigger.  Then clean the gun.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 27, 2015)

I drop my breech plug for all but the last hunt of the season. 

No special tweaks are needed for powder vs. Pellets, at least in my remmy or cva. That said,  check your owners manual, just in case.

Forget the gr of my saboted bullet. It was 44/45 cal. Maybe mid 200's. Any load in that range should be just fine. And a full size projectile too. Practice with your load ahead of time to be comfortable and ensure you sights are good for expected shot distances.

Most states consider a ML with no cap on the nipple to be unloaded. Safe for transport day-2-day. Between hunts.

Good luck!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Nov 28, 2015)

Depending on where you're going in the mid-west, whitetail can get large, much larger than deer in the south.  If you may be hunting over large agricultural fields, your shots can be long range.  I would suggest using a bullet of at minimum 250grs, 45cal.  Bullets like the Barnes 290gr T-EZ or any 300gr bullet is much better choice for longer range and larger whitetail.


----------



## coachT (Nov 28, 2015)

BarnesAddict said:


> Depending on where you're going in the mid-west, whitetail can get large, much larger than deer in the south.  If you may be hunting over large agricultural fields, your shots can be long range.  I would suggest using a bullet of at minimum 250grs, 45cal.  Bullets like the Barnes 290gr T-EZ or any 300gr bullet is much better choice for longer range and larger whitetail.



Going to Ohio. Most shots are inside of 150 yards and was told none over 200. 

The deer are larger animals than the typical whitetail here. 
I will definitely be putting the range time in beforehand to see what the actual trajectory is. This is my first trip to the Midwest. I have been waiting on this opportunity for many years so I plan to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## stabow (Nov 28, 2015)

Make sure your gun will be legal in the state your hunting in not all states have the same regs on what's legal and what's not, would hate to buy a tag and travel and find out your gun can't be used.


----------

